# My 16v ITB dyno results



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2007)

So ,after two years of slow development, I decided to go to dyno.

It's Mk1 1,8 16v (KR), 11:1 CR, schricks 268°, gsxr 46mm itb's, 4-2-1 manifold, ms1 extra..

what do you thing ?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

What is 139kW in HP?

Found a convertor, 139kW = 186hp. That is very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2007)

HP = kW * 1.36
so 189 HP , even better 

what about torque, 187Nm = 138 ft lb ?


----------



## shadylurker (Dec 24, 2005)

Very nice! 186 is great! It gives me hope to get to or surpass 200 on my 16v that finally started up.


----------



## Raimoon (Nov 26, 2016)

> It's Mk1 1,8 16v (KR), 11:1 CR, schricks 268°, gsxr 46mm itb's, 4-2-1 manifold, ms1 extra..


I don't know if you still are active in the forum, but was that all the mods you had done to the engine? How did you lower the compression rate, shaved off the top or new pistons? 

That is +50 bhp for not much money if you have a stock bottom end. Very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2007)

stock bottom end, 051103373D head ABF+ late 9A with improved exhaust side, home made P&P, around 1mm skimmed - 41cc combustion chambers (46cc stock), schricks, throttle bodies, distributorless ignition - less friction 

watch my youtube channel : https://www.youtube.com/user/2swe2

month ago I was on the same dyno again, we only made 3 power runs, first run the dyno operator forgot to switch on the fan, so we ended with overheated engine.
the second and third power runs showed 136/142kW @ 7300+rpm, and very poor looking torque curve peaking over 7000rpm.
back home I found the engine lost compression on 1 cylinder - broken ring, I believe it's due to overheating and knock..


----------



## Raimoon (Nov 26, 2016)

Did you have a ABF / 9A head back in 2013 as well? Does it make a big difference to the KR head? 

Maybe you have an input on my thread? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8329690-Input-on-building-a-1-8-16v-engine-(Euro) 

I am aiming for the best way to get 180 crank HP and high rpms, but I am starting to think that it is not such a big hazzle to get there?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2007)

yes, this was my 2013 setup.

later I upgraded to MS2, JBperf 4 channel driver, sequential injection, COP ignition and carbon intake.

180hp shouldn't be problem, you need healthy engine+MS+ITB+cams .


----------



## LC6V (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice, ive been watching your videos on Youtube.
I am currently in the process of installing 46mm gsxr throttles on mine, so i have been using your videos as inspiration. Mines a stroker, but dont have any cool cams. Hoping for similar power.
Dont plan on going on a different iginition system, will see how the stock one handles it.
Spec list:
ADY 2.0 8V block
9A pistons with 2E 2.0 159mm rods
95.5mm 1.9 td crank
Homemade port job on a ABF head
KR cams or ABF exhaust modded to intake and stock 9a exhaust cam, not sure about this one, have both.
about 11.4 compression ratio i think
Vems v3.7

Revs to 7k no problems, contrary to some talk on this forum. But the stock 9a engine management system cant really handle it so will install the gsxr throttles and vems.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2007)

why don't you use ABF cams ? they are hottest oem cams.

what trigger will you use ? does the 60-2 trigger wheel from ADY crank fit TD crank?


----------



## LC6V (Jul 14, 2013)

I dont have a complete abf cam set, they are not very common here. Ill use the distributor as trigger, my turbo engine had a crank position sensor as a crankseal.
Maybe the newer tdi cranks accept the trigger wheel, but mine doesnt.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2007)

what about external trigger wheel, crank triggering is far more accurate than belt driven distributor..


----------



## LC6V (Jul 14, 2013)

Currently i just want to keep things simple, i have all the parts from the turbo engine to make it sequential with coil on plugs, but my vems does not like primary and secondary triggers as hall for some reason. Maybe in the future or when ill put this engine in my mk1 jetta.


----------



## VWRally (Oct 7, 2016)

Good numbers :thumbup:

we made similar numbers with a stock 50mm intake, I think we were a tad lower on peak hp but a little higher on torque with that setup and TT 276 cams. Our new motor made 214whp and it took significant mods to the head to get there. I'd def recommend a turbo for bang for your buck! haha


----------

